# Anyone have a toddler who "spits up?"



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Is this normal? I wasn't worried when she was a spitty baby as she was born almost 2 months premature and it pretty much comes with the territory. And then she grew up and still kept spitting up but she was spitting up pureed foods so I still figured they were pretty liquidy and again wasn't worried. Then she was on "big girl food" and it was all solid and I wasn't too worried still even though it was large chunks of food because she was still under a year and figured she'd outgrow it. And she seemed to for about 2-3months. But it started happening again right after her first birthday and she's 15months now and STILL spitting up. It's liquid AND solid chunks of food. Gross but she spits up whole peas. She's not gorging herself and overeating. She's upright and walking all the time now. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. And it's sporadic and not really predictable but it happened twice after dinner tonight and the other day it was a large quantity of food 4 times after a meal. That's the only "symptom" and so I didn't think food allergies right off the bat. But now it's starting to not seem normal. We don't do vaccines or well-baby visits so she hasn't seen a pedi since 4 months old. She needs an appt for a physical to enter daycare anyway so she IS going to be seen in the next few weeks but I'm just curious before then. Does anyone else have an otherwise healthy toddler who still regurges frequently or am I correct in that this is not normal? My other kids outgrew "spitting up" around the time they started crawling and walking.


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

My nephew was not a spitty baby, but when he was older, maybe 3 or 4 yrs old he started throwing up all the time. He was eventually diagnosed with GERD, put on a med like prevacid and he stopped almost immediately. He was also born at 30 weeks, not sure if that contributes to it or not though.


----------



## walking burp cloth (Feb 19, 2008)

My DS was a MAJOR spitter for the first 8 months or so. He is now 17 months, and he still spits up, but not as often. Maybe once or twice a week. I am not sure, but I think he actually gags himself (for some reason or another) with food. Maybe when he tries to get to much in there. He is growing and thriving and happy most of the time, so I will just continue to watch and see what happens.


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

My dd had bad silent reflux, Meds helped and at about 14 months or so i thought she outgrew it. Stopped meds around 12 months and she didnt spit up for a while.

I have noticed since then that when teething she will spit up more or spit up when she hasnt in weeks etc.


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

Our 16 month old daughter occasionally has the same thing. He/she may have a stomach bug. Try doing no dairy for a while. If it happens after- it may be an intolerance. My daughter settled when I started her on Toddler magic tea and cutting dairy.


----------

